# sundance weekender 20



## RogerConrad (Nov 6, 2005)

In August, I picked up hull number 39 of the Sundance made by Elmar boat co of Michigan in 1974. I am attaching a link to my website, but I would like to hear from ANYONE who knows somebody or has seen or owns this model of boat. I understand from limited findings on the net that this boat was only in production for about 2 years. I also understand that it has the following specs, but would like those that are marked with a "?" confirmed. 
LOA 20
LWL 16 
Beam 6' 10"
Disp 1300# ?
Draft 16" to 4'?
Keel weight 275# ? 
Designer unknown? http://groups.msn.com/RogerConrad/sundaance20.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=219 

Link: http://groups.msn.com/RogerConrad/sundaance20.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=219​


----------



## yadusky (Jul 11, 2008)

*Sundance 20 new purchase.*

As of today, I am purchasing hull number 2 of the sundance 20's. it's a 1972/73 and in immaculate condition. it's got about half the cabin that yours has - I'll ask the previous owner if he's interested in talking to you about what he knows abou the boat.

I hear it's wicked fast, do ya like it?


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

*sundance 20*

Those look like fast little suckers....just bought a 1983 Hunter 20 so had to comment....mine is slow but roomy enough for me and my two young boys.I wanted a project and I picked it up in decent shape for 200.00....wish my Hunter had the kind of speed you should get from that hull-shape...the Hunter 20 weighs 1700 lbs....400 lb in the keel. I hope you let us know how she sails and anything else about her production.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys-

Considering that was roger's last post on Sailnet and almost two years old...it is pretty unlikely that he is going to reply any time soon. Welcome to sailnet. I'd highly recommend both of you read the post in my signature.


----------



## RogerConrad (Nov 6, 2005)

*Roger is replying*

Although a bit slow in replying, I am glad to see at least one other owner, hull number 2 (yadusky). I will try to contact you, but please feel free to contact me at roger02 att mts dott net.


----------



## RogerConrad (Nov 6, 2005)

*second post to up my count*

I can only e-mail after I have posted 10 times so this is my tenth time. Bear with me moderator, I am trying to contact another Sundance 20 owner.


----------



## RogerConrad (Nov 6, 2005)

*update on the sundance 20 weekender*

Other than yadusky and another boat I saw boat I saw on the net around the time I was buying mine, I have heard of not others.

In the meantime, I have published an the equivalent of an APB in not only on a variety of forums but in Good Old Boat magazine this past month. I have had no replies, which likely means I have a very rare boat.

At any rate, regarding a previous poster's question querying speed, I have been able to wring 7.7 knots out of her with the rail buried and (at one point) taking green water into the cockpit. Average speed most days is 3.2 kts however.


----------



## yadusky (Jul 11, 2008)

*pace*

Roger,

a couple of months ago, in a thunderstorm over otherwise pretty smoothe water, we went "zero-freeboard" with a crew of four hiked what I suspect was a bit above that pace (in fact, maybe up around 10-12kts)...and then turned out of it because the wind was too unstable to bet on ourselves any further..

I think with better trimming and stable wind, it could cruise at 10 if there was enough counter balance - we had about 650 lbs windward and didn't feel like we could hold it 2 more seconds. I fault the captain (me) for too much sail, and perhaps some centerboard/rudder anemia, but it was fun while it lasted!

My estimate is not scientific, per se, but we were cruising faster than I could ever sprint on land (about 12 mph).

on a windless day, we can do 2 knots (somehow). On a breezy day, perhaps 5. On a day of wind, well, well see...but I'm more pleasure than adrenaline driven, so it may be a while


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Rare or not that does look like a fun little boat. That's pretty much the size and type I'm currently looking for. If you hear of anything similar please don't hesitate to let me know 

Enjoy!!


----------



## yadusky (Jul 11, 2008)

*Speed*

Chris, the hull is pretty well shaped - fast bow, great lines at about 10-15 degrees, the size is great for one man sailing, you just need a block set for stepping the mast...I could imagine an 8m or 9m boat would be a lot of fun as well, since anything over 16' is really a lot easier with 2 people anyway...


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going to pipe in here, as I'm buying a Sundance 23 (1979). I have very little information on her. She's currently trailered close to my house and I'm going to launch her May 2010. She has new sails, rigging, a rebuilt 9.5 hp transom- mounted Evinrude. All in all, pretty darned good shape. Any information I can get would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## dwlunn (Feb 19, 2010)

*sundance 20*

Well interesting that suddenly there seems to be more information on the internet regarding Sundance sailboats. We bought ours in the early 90s but could find very little information about her background over the years. Looks like there are more still out there than maybe first thought. We had an absolute ball with our Sundance 20 over the years with a growing family sailing on smaller lakes in Ontario. I love this little sailboat and even though we now mostly boat on the great lakes I will not part with her ... too many great memories and too much fun! Attached is a pic from several years back.... she is still in great shape but needs a good polish and bottom paint.

Hopefully more Sundance owners out there will see these posts and acknowledge. I am not sure how many made but our serial number is ELM000510576, which I believe means hull # 51 made in May 1976. I am sure there are more out there. Great little daysailing boat!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Darned cute little boat.

Ya, I need to polish mine up a bit before she hits the water. Fresh bottom paint on her though, so don't have to worry about that part.


----------



## yadusky (Jul 11, 2008)

*Dwlunn*

DWLUNN, thanks for that picture - it looks to be the same style as mine, yellow and all, (although my mast may be a bit beefier).
Though the temperature is hardly above freezing, I've already been solicited by several "friends" to take them out.
It means something that is has that kind of magnetism 35 years later!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

You'll just love the Baby Blue on the Sundance 23 (not sure if I do).










Looking for some rugged rubberized mat-type flooring material for the interior here.


----------



## dwlunn (Feb 19, 2010)

*sundance*

Looks like the 23 has much more room inside than the 20. That gives you alot more options for overnights. We only really used our cabin for storage (on the20) even though you could possibly fit couple of people in there - but pretty snug. However the cockpit is large which gives plenty of room for daysailing with small crew. It is definitely a quick hull - when you brought it way over the boat tracked really well and we actually won several club races before we really knew much about sailing...our little boat did all the work. And if we ran a good straight tailwind we would hoist the genny and 3/4 crank up the swing keel and the boat would just fly - we just had to watch out for any sudden wind change to tip us with less ballast. It was like our secret weapon in a race....lots of fun for sure!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> Looks like the 23 has much more room inside than the 20.


Yes, but you sure make up for it with your cockpit. Very nice. My cockpit would be comfortable for 2 folks. And, 3 feet isn't that much more room.  Please post a picture of your boat's interior, when and if you get a chance.



> That gives you alot more options for overnights. We only really used our cabin for storage (on the20) even though you could possibly fit couple of people in there - but pretty snug. However the cockpit is large which gives plenty of room for daysailing with small crew.


My main area of interest - cruising every weekend. There's lots of storage on this well-made boat for gear. The berth is very cozy; have to sleep in fetal position, so I plan on sleeping aft on port or starboard cushions (accomplished once before while trailered). I'm going to keep it in the water year round. I'm hoping to get a marina close enough to home, where I can sail after work.



> It is definitely a quick hull - when you brought it way over the boat tracked really well and we actually won several club races before we really knew much about sailing...our little boat did all the work. And if we ran a good straight tailwind we would hoist the genny and 3/4 crank up the swing keel and the boat would just fly - we just had to watch out for any sudden wind change to tip us with less ballast. It was like our secret weapon in a race....lots of fun ...


Now, that's exciting to hear. I might race some day, after much learning. Lots of exploring to do this summer.

So, now, if my count is correct, there are four actual Sundance boat owners I/we know about. Started out with just Roger. Please keep in touch folks. I'm gathering data on my boat as fast as I can. I'd appreciate to hear about your boats as well. Roger, I owe you an email in response to yours.

yadusky, glad you piped in. These Sundance boats, although relatively unknown, are nicely done boats.

My Hull # is GFL23026M79H. GFL, no idea, 23 for length, 26 ft mast, Year 1979. H ? Just a guesstimate as to what the number really means.


----------



## sundancer1 (Jun 7, 2010)

*i also have the 20 sundance sailboat pls help*

i know little about my sailboat can u help me u r the only person i can find that owns the same 20' sundance



dwlunn said:


> Well interesting that suddenly there seems to be more information on the internet regarding Sundance sailboats. We bought ours in the early 90s but could find very little information about her background over the years. Looks like there are more still out there than maybe first thought. We had an absolute ball with our Sundance 20 over the years with a growing family sailing on smaller lakes in Ontario. I love this little sailboat and even though we now mostly boat on the great lakes I will not part with her ... too many great memories and too much fun! Attached is a pic from several years back.... she is still in great shape but needs a good polish and bottom paint.
> 
> Hopefully more Sundance owners out there will see these posts and acknowledge. I am not sure how many made but our serial number is ELM000510576, which I believe means hull # 51 made in May 1976. I am sure there are more out there. Great little daysailing boat!


----------



## sundancer1 (Jun 7, 2010)

*hello i have same 20' sundance but know little about it can u help*

pls help me with info on my sailboat 1976 sundance thnx



dwlunn said:


> Well interesting that suddenly there seems to be more information on the internet regarding Sundance sailboats. We bought ours in the early 90s but could find very little information about her background over the years. Looks like there are more still out there than maybe first thought. We had an absolute ball with our Sundance 20 over the years with a growing family sailing on smaller lakes in Ontario. I love this little sailboat and even though we now mostly boat on the great lakes I will not part with her ... too many great memories and too much fun! Attached is a pic from several years back.... she is still in great shape but needs a good polish and bottom paint.
> 
> Hopefully more Sundance owners out there will see these posts and acknowledge. I am not sure how many made but our serial number is ELM000510576, which I believe means hull # 51 made in May 1976. I am sure there are more out there. Great little daysailing boat!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow another Sundance surfaces. If Roger doesn't key in, I'll email him for you. 
Looks like I have the biggest boat. El Mar Boat Company was allegedly the manufacturer, but my hull number contradicts this. It's clearly marked Sundance 23 on the side. My hull number indicates Great Lakes Boat Company, but they responded that they knew nothing about these sailboats. Mystery or not, I sure love my little boat. Very well built. Spent first night on her last Saturday, after putting around exploring a bit.

Wish I had more information for you. With my luck, the crane's weight scale was broken, so I couldn't log in a weight. Now that it's in the water, I'll have to lower the centerboard, and dive down with a tape measure to get an idea how far down it goes. Frustrating to not have any specs.


----------



## SailSandusky (Jun 8, 2010)

No kidding. We have a 1976 Sundance 23, in rough shape, can find very little about the defunct manufacturer, but have lots of specs. Great to find another one!!!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow. Please post pics.


----------



## wendyo (Mar 2, 2011)

*Any info on a Sundance 13, anyone?*

I just inherited a Sundance 13 sloop...looking on the web for ANY information, but am finding nothing. Does anyone know anything about this boat? The sails are in excellent shape and the boat has been in a garage on a trailer for the past 15 years or so. Hull looks great, but am told there is kind of an issue with a centerboard trunk leak. Also need a spreader re-riveted to the mast.

I'm really surprised by the total lack of information about Sundance sailboats and the manufacturer (now defunct El Mar Boat of Roseville) especially since they are local here in Michigan.


----------



## RogerConrad (Nov 6, 2005)

*thanks for your tolerance, I have been away*

Glad to hear that there are getting to be a few Sundance 20's out there. I spend much of my time on the TSSB, trailer sailor bulletin board, but occasionally visit here. I will reply to private e-mail as well if you connect with me at roger dott conrad att mts dott net

I have many pics of my sundance 20 that I would be happy to share with you. I also have some limited source information on this Michigan based company that appears to only have been in business for a few years; not untypical for the mid 80's.


----------



## drewzorz (Apr 22, 2011)

I also have a Sundance 20 that I purchased and again, little or no information has surface about it. Ive took her out a couple times and shes quick and real responsive. The 23' looks real nice, but the 20' does have a lot of deck space.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> I'm really surprised by the total lack of information about Sundance sailboats and the manufacturer (now defunct El Mar Boat of Roseville) especially since they are local here in Michigan.


Found another Sundance 23 in Michigan through another sailing forum. Guy gave me some specs, has more information, when he gets off the road. Boat's for sale, 1974 model.

Looks like the other 23 owner posted once and disappeared. 

Well-built little boats. Yes, and the deck space sucks!!!! Lots of sailboat owner friends comment positively on my boat, which makes me feel pretty good about her. 

Wendy0, got any pics?


----------



## drewzorz (Apr 22, 2011)

Here she is. Fresh coat of paint, and some new varnish on the wood. Ready to sail!


----------



## drewzorz (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## drewzorz (Apr 22, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rainmanoliver1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello All, 
I just bought a 20' ElMar yesterday. Looks like a decent little day sailer! Like everyone here has said, there isn't a ton of information on the boat out there. Any idea where I could find more info?

Thanks!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck. Spent a bunch of time trying to find out information on the 23 footer. Still waiting to hear back from the guy with the other 23 footer I know about. 

Love my boat, but my only gripe is lack of space going forward.


----------



## alpsail (Oct 18, 2011)

I just got a sd20, would like information


----------



## alpsail (Oct 18, 2011)

Just picked up a SD20 in fair shape, would like info. Thanks


----------



## vjsignorello (Nov 23, 2011)

*Sundance 20: I have just purchase this boat hull #5. The beam of my boat is less than*



RogerConrad said:


> In August, I picked up hull number 39 of the Sundance made by Elmar boat co of Michigan in 1974. I am attaching a link to my website, but I would like to hear from ANYONE who knows somebody or has seen or owns this model of boat. I understand from limited findings on the net that this boat was only in production for about 2 years. I also understand that it has the following specs, but would like those that are marked with a "?" confirmed.
> LOA 20
> LWL 16
> Beam 6' 10"
> ...


From: [email protected]

I have just purchased a Sundance 20. If you reply I will do my best to get you the measurements from my boat.


----------



## alpsail (Oct 18, 2011)

was the sundance 23 made by el mar?


----------



## alpsail (Oct 18, 2011)

I have found out a bunch about the SD 20. Mine has the small cabin, traveller mid cockpit.


----------



## alpsail (Oct 18, 2011)

have hull # 54, made in 6-1976


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)

*Sundance 20 Sighting*

Since this is a rather obscure boat, I figured owners might find any sighting interesting, so here is one:










I was told this one is from the early 1970s and had a single-digit hull number. It was recently sold by a yacht brokerage and sailboat dealership here in Punta Gorda, where I used to work. I don't know where it is going to be sailed, but could ask.


----------



## brendajojo (Sep 27, 2012)

I have had my Sundance (1972) for about 10 years now. I love it but am unable to get it into water as much as I would like. It is in good shape, just did some fancy epoxy bottom hull paint work and ran new lines... I am thinking of selling it and moving into a lightning. What might be a fair asking price?


----------



## yadusky (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks TOMRAY for the sighting report!


----------



## yadusky (Jul 11, 2008)

alpsail, our layout sounds the same...and welcome to the obscure elmar boat club. As far as I can tell, these are reasonably well fabricated craft (just a few thoughtless bits and corners cut), and ours is a lot of fun with 2-3 on board. a bit tight for sleeping, and the centerboard hub is a bit weak, but you're making tracks so long as it's not dead calm!


----------



## yadusky (Jul 11, 2008)

brendajojo, price will probably vary widely by season and local sailing interest. I dunno how things will go this time of year unless there is a decent club scene or large lake, nearby. I feel like our 20' feels worth $3k+ to a savvy buyer...but half that to a craigslist troller.


----------



## RogerConrad (Nov 6, 2005)

It has been a long time since I was on this forum. My new e-mail is [email protected]

I have received some requests and information regarding the sun dance 20, and have been gathering some info. As well I am the contact sor this boat through Good Old Boat magazine. I have commenced a data base for the 20, both long and short cabin versions in an attempt to find as many boats as possible of this model that are out there. I am recording hull number, HIN model (short/long), year built, and last known owner location and color. So far I have partial info on hulls 2, 5, 3851, and 54.

Share your info and I will share my data base.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Roger:

Good for you. Better luck than I had. 

Please let me know if you come across any information on the Sundance 23. I tried, and tried, tried, tried again. Almost got the specs from a fellow Sundance 23 owner in Michigan, who never got back to me. 

Very rare boats indeed. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Sundance 23 (Aug 1, 2013)

carl762
I am the original owner of a Sundance 23. She is 35 years old this year.
She was built with a yellow hull, I think the only one,and a fin keel. Some were
built with a shoal draft keel, some with Baldwin Sail Drives and I believe one with
An Atomic two cylinder gas engine. Len Ferry was the owner of ElMar Fiberglass Co.
Len closed up his shop in or about 81 or 82 and moved to Otsego Lake, MI. I have more info. Email me with your contact info and I will send It to you.


----------



## Len ferry (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Len Ferry and I was the designer and builder of the Sundance sailboats. Ed Brown was the original designer of the Sundance 20 and Ed and I designed and built the Sundance 23. I owned LF Fiberglass and Elmar Boar Co. in the mid 70's and built all of the Sundance boats. My personal Sundance 23 was named FourToGo and I sold her to a buyer in Bullalo NY. She had a blue deck and a inboard Atomic 2 motor. Loved her, sailed in many races in Lake St Clair and Lake Huron. We held Sundance regattas in East Tawas Michigan. My company was in Roseville Michigan and I shipped all over the US with a very good dealer in Mystic Conn. I have been told I cannot show my email address. my physical address is Len Ferry, po box 501, Almont MI 48003


----------



## Marmon (Nov 23, 2013)

My name's Martin and I'm from Poland. I've bought a Sundance 23 six years ago. It was completely damaged and I rebuilt it from fundamentals. I had my own concept for an interior. I had work only with my wife. It took me 3 years and I've been sailing on the Baltic Sea for 3 years. My hull no. is ELM200121276. My boat's name is Marmon (Martin & Monica . I really enjoy my yacht, it gives me a lot of fun and pleasure.

Len Ferry, thank you for so beatiful boat. If you have any technical info of Sundance 23, I will be grateful. Especially, I need a total weight and weight of keel, a material of keel (e.g. lead?) and how keel is connected to the hull.

Best regards from Gdynia, Poland.


----------



## Captain Bill (Dec 19, 2013)

This is a shout out to Len Ferry and Ed Brown. I bought the second 23' made from the Detroit boat show. It had several unique features. The mold had not yet been completed for the inner hull structure so mine was done in all wood. It had a Baldwin Sea drive that I made several modifications to to get it to run correctly. The boat as I understand was originaly intended to be Len's personal boat and as such was made with a thicker hull than all of the others. Having drilled holes through the hull for hull fittings I can attest to that fact. It had a 1,200 fixed lead keel that saved my ass on more occasion including two storm knock downs, one on lake Huron and one on lake St. Clair. In both cases the sails hit the water and she just popped backed up and high tailed it like a scalded rabbit. The color was a bright orange with a white bottom. I never saw another one of that color. The only complaint I ever had of the boat was that when heeled it had a lot of weather helm. Ed said the mast needed to be moved forward more and that this change would be picked up on the next generation of boats. About the only similar boat I could not beat in a straight out race of similar size and shape was a Ranger 24 which is an outright purpose built race boat. I single handed mine from one end of the Great Lakes to the other and always felt safe and secure in that boat. Stupid me, I sold it to buy a house and I have been looking to buy it back ever since. So if any of you knows where an "Orange" 23' Sundance is for sale, please let me know.


----------



## Captain Bill (Dec 19, 2013)

Alright. How the heck did a Sundance 23' sailboat get to Poland from Roseville Michigan. There has to be one hell of a story here!


----------



## dwlunn (Feb 19, 2010)

Well its been about four years since my first post responding to this thread regarding Sundance sailboats. At the time it seemed that there were few remaining Sundances around and even less information about them. What a welcome surprise to see the post from Len Ferry! .... feels like a floodgate has been finally opened! I expect all the other owners who have stumbled onto this thread have a fond connection to these sailboats, and I guess in some sense a connection to the builders. So a big thank-you to Len and Ed Brown for designing and manufacturing our great little sailboat (Sundance 20) and all the other Sundances in their various sizes and configurations! Our family has many great memories of sailing our Sundance with our young kids in the 90s. It was a fun, versatile and safe boat. I will not part with our little sailboat and it is patiently waiting for (hopefully) another round of memories with our kids families. 
There has been significant efforts by several ( esp RogerConrad) to gather information on these boats so hopefully with Len's assistance a factual profile on these great sailboats can be put together. Welcome news indeed!


----------



## RogerConrad (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: sundance weekender 20... Calling Len ferry*

Thanks wade for the heads up re lens post and identifying himself as the designer of the 23. Len, if you can see this, I'd like you to contact me at roger dott Conrad at mts dott net

I am attempting to get more information on the Sundance 20 weekender in terms of build history ie when did production start, when did it end, did the two cockpit styles coexist at some point during production or did one follow the other., and some info on Ed brown and the design of the original 20... Ie where did the design originate and when? These are all questions that give some history for our obscure little sailboats.


----------



## SABALMINOR (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello Fellow Sundance Sailboat Owners,

I own s/v Starsong, an El Mar Boat Company Sundance 20, hull number 21 (manufactured in 1973). Since purchasing my boat, I have had direct contact with only a few owners and like everyone, I could not find much Internet information about the company or our boats. I have posted a YouTube video and created an El Mar Boat Company Sailboats Facebook Group in hopes of locating other Sundance Sailboat enthusiasts to exchange valuable information about our boats.

So, check out my YouTube video;






And the Facebook Group for Sundance Sailboats;

https://www.facebook.com/groups/696439123728150/

Thanks,
*AJ*


----------



## SABALMINOR (Aug 19, 2008)

Received this scan from an original Sundance 20 sales brochure by the former owner of the company! 
Great to have this documentation!


----------



## jcnelms (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys. New to this forum. I just purchased a Sundance 20 hull # 6 and i have a question in regards to cockpit draining. As of now I have zero cockpit drains and rain water fills up the cockpit when not covered. I did discover some drains that have been filled and covered with fiberglass (these were underneath the cockpit area). I also noticed a some type of pipe (that is closed off) forward on the swing keel housing. 

I was going to re-open these drains, then I though....wow someone really went through allot of work to cover these things up, and maybe for a good reason. 

It appears that the cockpit flooring is at or almost at water level. How am I install drains/scuppers to keep water out of the cockpit, not only on the trailer, but under sail as well? What was the "factory" configuration for this? There are zero through holes on the hull that I am aware of.

Thank you all... Any help would be great.

Jason


----------



## SABALMINOR (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Jason! Congratulations on the purchase of your SD20 hull number 6!

My boat, hull number 21, does have cockpit drains, a single drain at each aft end of each cockpit. The forward cockpit drain empties via a hose into the aft end of the centerboard trunk (a previous owner inserted a 'T' fitting there, under the cockpit floor, and affixed an additional drain off the back to a through hull about 3 inches aft of the centerboard trunk). The aft cockpit drain empties via a hose/through hull directly below the aft cockpit drain. So, I have 3 through hulls openings!

Is your sail number 6 and what color is the logo? Have you checked out the El Mar Boat Company FB page? I believe I recently added the ad for your boat, hull number 6, to our page.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/696439123728150/

Maybe we can get Len Ferry to comment about your cockpit drains.

*AJ*


----------



## jcnelms (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info on your boat. I will take some pictures of what I have this weekend and look at the mainsail as well. Hopefully taking her out this weekend, if its not too cold.


----------



## SABALMINOR (Aug 19, 2008)

Jason,

Here is an image of the through hull fittings/cockpit drains on my Sundance 20 Starsong ~










This image is a view from the back end of the starboard berth, looking to port, between the forward and aft cockpits. The back end of the port berth is visible as well as the forward end of the aft cockpit and the aft end of the forward cockpit above the centerboard case.

You can see the two 'original' drains from each cockpit. One from the aft end of the forward cockpit which drains into the centerboard case and one from the forward end of the aft cockpit which drains directly through the hull below it. At some point in the life of my boat, a previous owner installed a 'T' fitting at the forward cockpit drain (which drains into the centerboard case) and led another hose to an additional (3rd) through hull fitting.

I am not comfortable with the through hulls on my boat and will be swapping them out for 'proper' fittings with shut-offs and connectors.

*AJ*


----------



## cargo747 (Dec 20, 2017)

Well I bought a lot near Lake Talquin Florida and I got a El Mar 20 with the lot here are some pictures


----------

